# Hematocrit - I might have a problem



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 23, 2014)

So at last bloodwork check, my hematocrit was a little high.  I'm currently on 750 Test and 300 Deca, was going to move to 600 Deca this coming week.

HEMATOCRIT 51.1 HIGH 38.5-50.0 % 01

Got these results 8/5/14.  I tried to go give blood to Red Cross, and something went wrong, the tech guessed that possibly some flap of skin or something got in the needle and kept the bloodflow from being what it needed to be.  Even though I only gave about 1/4 of the donation, I have to wait another 56 days to donate again.  

What can I do, and do I have a serious problem on my hands here?  Thanks bros.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 23, 2014)

Pick an old scab or scar... let that fukker bleed for let's say... 45 mins


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 23, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Pick an old scab or scar... let that fukker bleed for let's say... 45 mins


I definitely thought about it!



NbleSavage said:


> Grapefruit, Mate.


Thank you sir, I'll have to talk to Spongy about how I can work that into the diet.

Any other suggestions?  Does Red Cross keep up with this stuff state to state?  I can be in three different states in less than an hour if I wanted to.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 23, 2014)

HEMATOCRIT 51.1 HIGH 38.5-50.0 % 01

get retested at a different lab, 51 aint shit bro, my doc wont even do a theraputic unless its over 53.5 my labs have never ever shown as low as a 38, hell 48 is normal and above 55 is bad to my doc anyways, all my labs show 48 being the normal regular not a 38.... id get labs redone at a different place if it were me...


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 23, 2014)

He needs to donate.  The place I go has a max hematocrit, (I forget what it is), if you're over it you need a Dr script or they won't take you.  I think he's trying to avoid that.

You could try to drain yourself, or just wait and go back as soon as you can and hope for the best.  Hopefully they'll take you.   That's not a conversation I want to have with my Doctor.


----------



## vineary2242 (Aug 23, 2014)

Forgive me for not understanding but what's the problem?  HCT level at 51 is still not that bad.  Various places have their own ranges, according to like medicine.net it is up to 54%    http://www.medicinenet.com/hematocrit/page2.htm     others reference a range up to 52  and such.   I ran distance cycling at a 56 hct average (on epo and iron shots and such).  I have a home HCT tester about 100 bucks from a guy in USA that is pretty accurate.  

So are you in trouble because you think your blood is too thick then I don't think it is too thick at all.  You're not low but you're not in a serious danger range yet.  Adding steroids will definitely up your HCT but I'm not sure of your major concern.   You shouldn't up your dose of what you are using but if you are worried of that level I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 23, 2014)

vineary2242 said:


> Forgive me for not understanding but what's the problem?  HCT level at 51 is still not that bad.  Various places have their own ranges, according to like medicine.net it is up to 54%    http://www.medicinenet.com/hematocrit/page2.htm     others reference a range up to 52  and such.   I ran distance cycling at a 56 hct average (on epo and iron shots and such).  I have a home HCT tester about 100 bucks from a guy in USA that is pretty accurate.
> 
> So are you in trouble because you think your blood is too thick then I don't think it is too thick at all.  You're not low but you're not in a serious danger range yet.  Adding steroids will definitely up your HCT but I'm not sure of your major concern.   You shouldn't up your dose of what you are using but if you are worried of that level I wouldn't be worried.



Where did u get the home hct tester? Id love to have that on hand myself as would many others id imagine?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 23, 2014)

vineary2242 said:


> Forgive me for not understanding but what's the problem?  HCT level at 51 is still not that bad.  Various places have their own ranges, according to like medicine.net it is up to 54%    http://www.medicinenet.com/hematocrit/page2.htm     others reference a range up to 52 and such.   I ran distance cycling at a 56 hct average (on epo and iron shots and such).  I have a home HCT tester about 100 bucks from a guy in USA that is pretty accurate.
> 
> So are you in trouble because you think your blood is too thick then I don't think it is too thick at all.  You're not low but you're not in a serious danger range yet.  Adding steroids will definitely up your HCT but I'm not sure of your major concern.   You shouldn't up your dose of what you are using but if you are worried of that level I wouldn't be worried.


The point is that my hematocrit was already high at the beginning of my blast a few weeks ago, and I have been running a good amount of gear since then, so it can only be higher.  Couple that with the fact that Red Cross won't allow me to donate again for another 56 days, and you have a potential issue looming.

I'm ordering another blood panel next week to see where we sit.  That will at least get some blood out of me and I'll know where I stand with everything.


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 23, 2014)

This is why you do blood work before a cycle or blast. Are there any other blood banks in your area?  Get properly hydrated and go try somewhere else. I don't know what Red Cross cut off point is but you risk not being able to donate if it gets too high. Then you need a doc script and if you are self prescribed trt they are going to want to figure out why you are so high. If you are doc prescribed there's a chance they will cut you off or way down. Heart/blood stuff scares doctors.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 24, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> This is why you do blood work before a cycle or blast. Are there any other blood banks in your area?  Get properly hydrated and go try somewhere else. I don't know what Red Cross cut off point is but you risk not being able to donate if it gets too high. Then you need a doc script and if you are self prescribed trt they are going to want to figure out why you are so high. If you are doc prescribed there's a chance they will cut you off or way down. Heart/blood stuff scares doctors.


I hear ya, that's why I had bloodwork done at the beginning of my blast and found that I could donate this weekend.  Seemed like it would work out nice.  Did not allow for them to **** up my arm like they did.

I'm trying to find bloodbanks close to me to make a donation outside of the RC.


----------



## vineary2242 (Aug 24, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Where did u get the home hct tester? Id love to have that on hand myself as would many others id imagine?



It only tests HCT was cheap.  We used it in Aid work overseas, pretty accurate compared to the expensive machines.


----------



## vineary2242 (Aug 24, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> The point is that my hematocrit was already high at the beginning of my blast a few weeks ago, and I have been running a good amount of gear since then, so it can only be higher.  Couple that with the fact that Red Cross won't allow me to donate again for another 56 days, and you have a potential issue looming.
> 
> I'm ordering another blood panel next week to see where we sit.  That will at least get some blood out of me and I'll know where I stand with everything.



Gotcha... I didn't catch the fact you want to go again.  Brain dead here at times.  Guess you don't know any nurses or paramedics around, pretty easy to put a line in you and drain out some.  Fly to me and I'll put a line in you and drain you right out.


----------



## graniteman (Aug 24, 2014)

Red Cross is a pain in the ass with their regs. Altho your levels aren't that high if you really want to go back you're going to have to use a family memebers or friends  ID or something like that. They log everything and it goes in their National data bank so it's going to tough going to a center under your the name you used.  Their like Nazi's with their rules, I have a script and I still have to jump thru hops every 3 months.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 24, 2014)

There was a post somewhere else, another forum and a few guys said that red cross is now offering trt patients blood draws more often without a script, u might give red cross a call and ask them about this perhaps? I do not know how much truth there is to this, but they said ud have to fill out a separate form for being a trt patient.... Just saying it might be worth a shot....


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 24, 2014)

i had the same problem ,this is what i do. order some 18gu thin wall pins (i can give you a store if you need it) put the pin on a 3 ml barrel, pull the plunger out , put a tourniquet on the arm (just like when you give blood) take of your clothes (it can get a little messy) set on edge of bathtub so all spray and missed drops are easy to clean. get a half pint measuring cup to collect the blood. stick the pin in a nice fat vein, or better yet let someone who has hit veins do it for you. blood will squirt out and run down your arm. hold pin in position, the blood pressure will want to kick it out.  fill it to the half pint level, release tourniquet and apply direct pressure with your arm raised above your head put on a happy face band-aid. flush blood down toilet, DO NOT POUR IN SINK OR BATHTUB IT WILL CLOG IT. it works i do it


----------



## juuced (Aug 24, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> i had the same problem ,this is what i do. order some 18gu thin wall pins (i can give you a store if you need it) put the pin on a 3 ml barrel, pull the plunger out , put a tourniquet on the arm (just like when you give blood) take of your clothes (it can get a little messy) set on edge of bathtub so all spray and missed drops are easy to clean. get a half pint measuring cup to collect the blood. stick the pin in a nice fat vein, or better yet let someone who has hit veins do it for you. blood will squirt out and run down your arm. hold pin in position, the blood pressure will want to kick it out.  fill it to the half pint level, release tourniquet and apply direct pressure with your arm raised above your head put on a happy face band-aid. flush blood down toilet, DO NOT POUR IN SINK OR BATHTUB IT WILL CLOG IT. it works i do it



holy shit thats hard core man.  I hope I never have to resort to this.  Thats why I constantly donate blood every 4 months.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 24, 2014)

For the life of me I can't see why everyone can stick a muscle but can't hit a vein.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 24, 2014)

joliver said:


> For the life of me I can't see why everyone can stick a muscle but can't hit a vein.



I don't have a problem with it and neither do the fiends up the block


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 24, 2014)

joliver said:


> For the life of me I can't see why everyone can stick a muscle but can't hit a vein.



If junkies can do it there's no reason why meatheads can't.

Lol@doc


----------



## graniteman (Aug 24, 2014)

j2048b said:


> There was a post somewhere else, another forum and a few guys said that red cross is now offering trt patients blood draws more often without a script, u might give red cross a call and ask them about this perhaps? I do not know how much truth there is to this, but they said ud have to fill out a separate form for being a trt patient.... Just saying it might be worth a shot....



I've got script for HRT and stil lhad to get a script for blood draw, could be a state by state thing but where I'm at you need a script for ''Therapuetic Phlebotomies''. Not to mention it's $80!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 24, 2014)

I found a private donation center that is local to me that does not appear to be tied to the Red Cross.....going to have to let this massive bruise on my arm heal up and go give it a shot.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 5, 2014)

Was able to donate blood with the private center yesterday and it went great.......first time in my life I've ever been able to donate blood.  Thank God that is off my back!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 5, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Was able to donate blood with the private center yesterday and it went great.......first time in my life I've ever been able to donate blood.  Thank God that is off my back!



I'm scheduled for September 27 to donate double RBCs with an apheresis machine. Haven't donated in months and was running high dose test and tren so I'm sure my levels are up there. It feels great when HCT or RBCs are high and you donate. The next day and after re-hydration you feel great.


----------



## Locutus61 (Sep 15, 2014)

My girlfriend is a registered Nurse. I just have her bleed me on the regular.


----------



## snake (Sep 15, 2014)

Locutus61 said:


> My girlfriend is a registered Nurse. I just have her bleed me on the regular.


Wait until you marry her if you think you are getting bled on a regular basis. lol!


----------

